# Foam recommendation for CNC



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Honest John commented on the foam he uses a while back, but I can't really find it. So, what foam brands do people use and recommend? Also, which would you never use again?

And, what are other alternatives to foam, ply or real wood for 3D carving?

I need to machine a 3D model at a size that makes real wood not as practical.

Steve.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I have used HDU Precision Foam which is available is cut sheet sizes from InterStateHDU. The 15# board I used is available in .75, 1, 1.5, and 2 inch thickness and the following sizes in inches: 12 x 12, 12 x 24, 12 x 36, 12 x 48, 24 x 24, 24 36 and 24 x 48. They are packaged well to protect during shipping. I like it and will definitely use it again. I cuts easily with crisp edges.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Steve,

I was talking about Corafoam. Alpine Sign in Lansing carries it now. Ask for Rob. They do deliver cheaper than you can drive and go get it.

How big a piece you need?


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

John - for two of them I need 42" square and another 18" square

Have you tried the foam store up on Hall Road? Years since I was there.

Steve.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I got some 48 x 48 pieces of 3/4 and 1" Corafoam here. Didn't even know there was a foam place by me. Alpine will deliver a full sheet cut however you want it for, I believe, around $15.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't know the brand name but get it from a sign supplier, 20 and 30 lb , 4x8 sheets in 1" and 2" thickness. carves like butter


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Honest John, 
I know very little about the CNC, just enough to get me into trouble. Question, do use the CNC To cut signs and such in the foam? Are you using the foam in some other way. What type or kind of bit do you use when cutting foam pieces?

Thanks, Tagwatts


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Frank,

You can use foam to cut or carve most anything. I"m partial to Corafoam. It comes in sheets up to 4 inches thick. It doesn't bend, warp, rot, or anything else. Using 100% acrylic paint you can prime it and paint it - hang it outside , and you shouldn't have to touch it for 8 to 10 years or better. Most of your newer "carved" business signs are made of this type of material- not wood. You can usually cut everything in one pass. No roughing pass is usually needed. Plus, there's virtually no waste, since there are no knots or imperfections. I've pocket cut letters less than a 1/16" with no chipping. I just use my regular bits. They last forever cutting this stuff.

Send this guy an email and he'll send you a free sample - [email protected]


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

honesttjohn said:


> I got some 48 x 48 pieces of 3/4 and 1" Corafoam here. Didn't even know there was a foam place by me. Alpine will deliver a full sheet cut however you want it for, I believe, around $15.


John - false hope, they only do cushion type foam. Foam Factory - 23 mile / Romeo Plank

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

There is Wensco in Livonia who has HDU sign board https://www.wensco.com/CatSearch/5087/signfoam-4-15-lb-density-4ft-widths

Steve.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Gaffboat said:


> I have used HDU Precision Foam which is available is cut sheet sizes from InterStateHDU.


Seems like a good source, I need to get some shipping costs. They would make it easy to price a job.

Steve.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Frank,
> 
> You can use foam to cut or carve most anything. ... Most of your newer "carved" business signs are made of this type of material- not wood. You can usually cut everything in one pass. No roughing pass is usually needed. Plus, there's virtually no waste, since there are no knots or imperfections. I've pocket cut letters less than a 1/16" with no chipping. I just use my regular bits. They last forever cutting this stuff.


Definitely what John says.

Wide signs though maybe 3'+ either direction may need internal support
of MDO ply or a metal frame within thats usually pocketed behind or "encapsulated"
for a double sider. No pun intended, the signs will float too.

My "BEEF" with HDU is.... the damn dust is gritty and clings to me cup of coffee.
Piss someone off and sprinkle it on their sweaty neck.... :wink:

Paint with Fuji Mini-Mite 4/5 (Q costlier and optional) for a nice finish


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

SteveMI said:


> Seems like a good source, I need to get some shipping costs. They would make it easy to price a job.
> 
> Steve.


Shipping on my two orders was around $20 - $30 so it is a good idea to check with them first. With a small order, the shipping can equal the cost of the material. Two pieces of 1" thick 24" x 24" 15# HDU cost me $107 including shipping.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Gaffboat said:


> Shipping on my two orders was around $20 - $30 so it is a good idea to check with them first. With a small order, the shipping can equal the cost of the material. Two pieces of 1" thick 24" x 24" 15# HDU cost me $107 including shipping.


Yeah, I tried the checkout for shipping cost and at least the first 3 are included in the base shipping price. Actually reasonable if you have the work sized to minimize waste.
-=-=-=-=-=

"gritty and clings to me cup of coffee." - that could be a problem in the morning.


Steve.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Steve,
Email Brad at Duna and get a sample sent to you and see how you like it. I bought a bunch from Pioneer in Pittsburgh and the shipping was $175. Now Alpine has it and they run around our area once or twice a week. Last time I talked to Rob shipping to Rochester was something like $12 or $15. It's some good stuff.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

honesttjohn said:


> Send this guy an email and he'll send you a free sample - [email protected]


John - I went to Duna Group and found the following; 

CORAFOAM® F Closed-cell polyisocyanurate foam for market of artificial flowers. Density between 1,8 and 2 Lbs/ft3. The foam does not absorb water and is available in different colours, in blocks or little blocks. CORAFOAM® F 15 CORAFOAM® F 20 
CORAFOAM® F 21 CORAFOAM® F 22 CORAFOAM® F 23 

CORAFOAM® R
A new family of foam particularly developed for carving industry, especially set and stage designing, scenography. CORAFOAM® R 40 CORAFOAM® R 60

CORAFOAM® P
Polyisocyanurate for cryogenic insulation. Density between 2 and 3 Lbs/ft3. Sold in blocks of 3 ft, mainly employed to obtain supports and pipes for piping lines and tanks. CORAFOAM® P 20 CORAFOAM® P 25 CORAFOAM® P 30

It isn't clear on the Duna site if the two digit number is the density or not.

Which flavor are you using? 

Steve.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Steve,

Plain old 15" density - made before they even started promoting it to the sign and carving industry. Rob at Alpine or Brad right at Duna can give more info. I know they now promote the use for signs and carving, since it has become so popular for this use. This stuff wasn't developed for that - - it is used mainly in the petro chemical industry. There's a plant in Ludington that just turns this stuff out.


----------



## TinmanCarving (Mar 8, 2015)

The product for signs is Corafoam U 150. That is 15lb cu/ft.

I hope you get better service from Duna than I did. I called and requested to speak to someone about sign foam and was given the cell number to their outside sales lady.
I called with no answer 3 times and left a detailed message concerning my product needs. Never a single call back.

I travel to the Houston area from time to time so I will pop in on them and speak in person.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

4 x 8 x 2" thick sheet of 10 pound foam shipped to Alaska..... $795.

what are you guys paying for it in the lower 48?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

$400 for 2"

Under $200 for 1"

I believe about 150-175 for 3/4 inch

With a $12 delivery charge for smaller orders.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> $400 for 2"
> 
> Under $200 for 1"
> 
> ...


 Dang... good thing we have Salmon up here..


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Scottart said:


> Dang... good thing we have Salmon up here..


We have Salmon here too, but think we pay more than you do.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Steve,

That's still a lot cheaper than going on a charter for a chance at 5 fish. Now you're $80 a lb ........ or more.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yesterday (Sunday) I sent an email inquiry to Corafoam Duna requesting a sample. I used the link on their website for requesting samples.

This morning at 9:30am, I got a call from their rep. She asked a few questions and said they would send samples of the 15 & 20# foam. And invited me to come take a tour of their plant in Baytown! I only live about 20ish miles or so from their plant so I just might do that. And...there is a distributor in Houston. :surprise::smile:


----------

